# proper timing



## CelticWolf

How do maintain proper timing with the music?
I am 26 years old now and years ago when I took piano lessons as a child, I had problems keeping time. Is it something that you acquire through practice? or is it something that your born with or not. I would love to pick up cello. It is an absolutely beautiful instrument but since it is not cheap I would like to get this rhythm/timing issue aside before investing. I would love to learn Brahms Cello Sonata in E minor.
Thank you for your time.
-Josh


----------



## Wicked_one

A metronome always helps.

Start with a slower tempo and build up your speed.


----------



## CelticWolf

So it is not something your born with or without?


----------



## Wicked_one

I don't really think so... maybe someone from this forum will correct me if I'm wrong. 

You just have to train your brain to play a number of notes in a given period of time. The metronome is the most precise of them all but you can always tap your foot, for example.


----------



## CelticWolf

Excellent! Then onward to cello!
Thanks!
Perhaps now that I am older and more mature it will make a difference.


----------



## 151

I wouldn't worry about not being 'born with rhythm.' Everybody has a way to understand measures of time, you just need to become more confident. Practice with a metronome or a backing track. I'm sure even Steve Gadd (drummer) has slipped a note in his time.


----------



## Mike Saville

Have you ever practised time and rhythm? Like other apsects of learning an instrument they can be developed.

Try:
1. Count the tempo of your piece out loud - 1 2 3 4 , 1 2 3 4 , 1 2 . . . . .
2. Clap all of the beats
3. Clap on the beat and stamp your feet off the beat
4. Clap on the 1st beat of bar, Stamp on 3rd and slap your lap on 2 and 4.
5. Clap or tap a pulse and sing the rhythm of your piece.

Just a few minutes each time you practice doing these sorts of exercises will greatly improve your time.

Good luck.


----------

